# Gooryear Wrangler DuraTrac or Wrangle SilentArmor Tires??



## NYH1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I need to get new tires for my '07 Ram 1500 Quad Cab SLT 4x4, Hemi, auto trans., 3.92 Limited Slip Rear End. I currently have 265/70-17 Mastercraft Courser A/T2 tires it now. They have worked pretty well. However, they stopped making then so I need to find another tire that is _at least_ just as good. . . . .if not better! 

My driving conditions are mostly around town with some highway driving year round in the summer and the winter under very heavy snow conditions (we average 120" of snow a year, with a lot of deep snow storms and we get a lot more snow at hunting camp), on seasonal dirt, gravel, muddy roads (2" to 8" deep, 4x4 and good tires are a must), old logging trails, water covered seasonal roads and trails, getting in and out of hunting camp with some mud as well as other places I hunt and go ATVing during bad weather (snow and mud). I want a tire that handles decent on the road too.

I really like the Wrangler DuraTrac Tires. However, I think the Wrangler SilentArmor Tires _might_ be a little better all round tire. Any thought??

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything but Goodyear! Check Cooper or Yokohama.


----------



## BIG C (Nov 4, 2012)

My 2 cents worth is this:
If you do mostly highway driving,regardless of road conditions DO NOT PUT Goodyear Duratracs on you truck. They are very aggressive 
tires that work excellent in snow,dirt, and mud. However when it comes to driving on pavement, they will make your truck wander all over the road, no matter what psi you run. I have a set of them for my work truck which spends about 50% of the time on dirt roads and construction sites. I would NEVER RUN THEM on anything driven in the concrete jungle or anything that sees minimal 'off road' use.
I run COOPER DISCOVER M7S STUDDED on my play truck in the winter and another set of COOPERS for the summer. Its a big ol' crew cab diesel Lariet 4x4 Ford and it isn't built to go bashing around in the woods, so it gets city boy tires.


----------



## benp (Nov 4, 2012)

BIG C said:


> My 2 cents worth is this:
> If you do mostly highway driving,regardless of road conditions DO NOT PUT Goodyear Duratracs on you truck. They are very aggressive
> tires that work excellent in snow,dirt, and mud. However when it comes to driving on pavement, they will make your truck wander all over the road, no matter what psi you run. I have a set of them for my work truck which spends about 50% of the time on dirt roads and construction sites. I would NEVER RUN THEM on anything driven in the concrete jungle or anything that sees minimal 'off road' use.
> I run COOPER DISCOVER M7S STUDDED on my play truck in the winter and another set of COOPERS for the summer. Its a big ol' crew cab diesel Lariet 4x4 Ford and it isn't built to go bashing around in the woods, so it gets city boy tires.



I kinda disagree. 

I have a few friends that run these on their jeeps year round with zero issues. 

The do great in all conditions off roading and imo, they are not all that aggressive compared to other tires out there.

For the OP, where pavement princess isn't the top use, I believe these would serve him well.

My friend just brought this over and we went for a ride. The DT's are 35's. It has a little over 100 miles on it.







Handled and drove great for a lifted jeep. 

We took it in the pit at the end of the driveway and crawled around. The tires did great and cleaned out very well just low speed putting back up the driveway. 

This was the worst one when we parked.






His old jeep had 33 DT's on it and he was more than tickled with them. 

He works up on the slope in AK. He said today that all of BP's work trucks have DT's on them. That has to account for how well the tire does in less than favorable conditions. 

OP, I think the Dura Tracs would serve you well for your driving conditions over the silent armors.

Good Luck


----------



## BIG C (Nov 4, 2012)

BENP,
I too have friends in ALaska as well as north western Montana and Idaho.Most everyone I know in Montana and Idaho has them studded and siped as well because they suck on ice and packed snow. I agree duratracs are awesome on construction site and oil/ gas fields trucks but why anyone would put them on a jeep or 1/2 ton truck is beyond me.I figure there has to be a better load range c or d tire out there there to run on a 4x4 thats not hauling tons of tool or materials around.
Additionally my experience with them has been higher than average pricing and lower than average wear mileage..
I run them on my work truck because the pickings are slim for 1 tons, suitable for the type of conditions I encounter at work.
dDo you run them on anything ? whats your personal experience for wear?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 4, 2012)

BFG'S are always good also.opcorn:


----------



## benp (Nov 4, 2012)

Studding isn't legal everywhere.

I guess I am not following you as to why they are a poor choice for 1/2 tons and lighter vehicles for an off road tire.

I only have friends that have them and that's the extent of my experience with them.


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 4, 2012)

Give General grabber at/2's a look, I have found them to be a very good all around tire. I do a lot of pulling heavy loads out of fields and then on roads back to the farm. 23K mikes on current set at 60% tread on an f350 on singles.


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 5, 2012)

After a lot of reading and talking to a few guys that are running the DuraTrac Tires I decided to give them a try. I went to the tire shop tonight and they're getting me 4 LT285/70-17 DuraTrac Tires. They should have them tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm also going to have them do an alignment while it's there. Either way I'll have them on for the weekend. I'll see how good they work then...at least in some mud on dirt, gravel and seasonal roads. Snow will be here soon enough. I only put about 7000/7500 miles on my truck a year so hopefully they'll last a while. 

Now I just have to figure out if I want the raised white lettering out or the black lettering out.....decision decisions decisions. :msp_confused:

Thanks for the replies, NYH1.


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 5, 2012)

I know what you need to get you through that CNY mud and snow, get the Firestone Destination M/Ts...all the welders from work run them on their rigs because they last so long. They're load range E so they'll handle more than you'll most likely ever need fer a half ton. they look gnarly, offer great mud traction, suprisingly good snow traction, and they supposedly last 60k miles if you dont drive like mario andretti and dont do burnouts


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 5, 2012)

ah shoot didnt read the above post that you already ordered the duratracs


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks 4x4, I appreciate the reply!

NYH1.


----------



## ft. churchill (Nov 6, 2012)

I can only speak of 1/2 ton trucks, mine is an old school chevy 78, with 400 hp. I love the 33"x12.50x15" duratracs. They are the smoothest, quietest, aggressive tire that I've ever run. Much better dry pavement cornering power than most mud type tires. Especially good on snow covered pavement. Oh yea, they are my all time favorite off road tire in all conditions. Some are better in mud only, but not as good in sand and rocks. Let us know how they work out for you in the heavier load ratings, I'm curious.


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 12, 2012)

The LT285/70-17 Goodyear Wrangler DuraTrac Tires I had put on my truck. . . . .ARE AWESOME! 

Took them off road today where we hunt. They are great on the seasonal dirt, gravel, muddy roads and trails. I went through some pretty nasty mud, nastier then I normally go through and they worked great. They went over downed trees 6 to 8 inches in diameter with ease. I was really impressed. If they perform in the snow as good as they performed today off road, I'll be very happy!

NYH1!


----------



## ft. churchill (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought you'd like them. They are a workin' tire. P.S. your camaro motor is the almost twin of my pickup motor. Luvin' them vortec heads, mine's just not stroked.


----------

